# 1966 Barracuda



## NTRPRZ (Feb 23, 1999)

Does anyone know if there ever was a kit of the 1966 Plymouth Barracuda? I've recently found out about a local classic car club and they have one there. It reminded me of when the car first came out and how cool we all thought it was. I'd really like to find a kit, in any condition, of it.


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

looks like there was a funny car version issued in 2004. Not much luck finding anything else.

I'm partial to the 65 'cuda. There's a resin body on this page.


----------

